# Dream Theater (Calgary & Vancouver)



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Now that I got my tickets presale, I will spread the news.

2 shows, MacEwan Hall May 9th and 10th.

http://www.ticketmaster.ca/event/1100404FA737478A?artistid=744581&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=200

Presale password is: MATCHES


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

They're in Vancouver on the 6th as well, according to their site. 

Have fun to all who go! Would love to see Petrucci live.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It's a double bill with Opeth too!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> It's a double bill with Opeth too!


Grab your tickets, I'll see you there! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Why aren't they going to Toronto???

LaBrie lives here! It only makes sense for them to come here.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

B said:


> Why aren't they going to Toronto???
> 
> LaBrie lives here! It only makes sense for them to come here.


The point of the current tour is to play places that they don't ever get to. They were just in Toronto not 6 months ago.


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Got my tickets today. I only saw one show listed in Calgary so far though (on ticketmaster.ca anyways) :rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> The point of the current tour is to play places that they don't ever get to. They were just in Toronto not 6 months ago.


Wish I knew about it. I definitely would've snagged tickets. Well, have a good time! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Meet and great and premium seat packages are now up for sale.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would be jumping on the meet and greet pacakge.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would be jumping on the meet and greet package.


Me too but the people going with me are a little more thrifty!


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Have tickets for Calgary. I am actually a bigger Opeth fan than Dream Theater. Opeth were here March 06, amazing performance.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Jeff, which night you going?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll be there in Vancouver 2 nights from now.

Make sure you get there early to see 3 and Between The Buried and Me they are both excellent excellent bands.

:rockon:


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Just woke up... what a show last night. Amazing performances from every band, I was especially impressed with Between The Buried And Me and DT, Opeth was rock solid as well. Truly a great show. :rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Getting stoked, only one more sleep...


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Hey Jeff, which night you going?


Friday. Think I might try to catch all 4 bands. Been working 70+ hr weeks all year, could use a good blow out !!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

evenon said:


> Friday. Think I might try to catch all 4 bands. Been working 70+ hr weeks all year, could use a good blow out !!!


I'll be there for all 4 as well. Dave probably will miss the first.

Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

3 hours and counting down...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

That's the most intense concert I've taken part in. I sure could have used a chair, 6 hrs of standing was too much.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

What did you think of 3 and the other bands?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> What did you think of 3 and the other bands?


Three was awesome!! I'm not much for the gutteral yelling, so Between the Buried & Me didn't do anything for me.

Opeth was alright but the sound was a little muddy. I listened to their Ghost Recoveries CD yesterday during the day and enjoyed it. Live didn't do them justice I'm thinking.

Dream Theater was perfect as ususal, but by then everyone's legs were burning and the uncomfortableness was taking away from the show.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I echo Jeff's. 

Dream Theater - perfect

Opeth - 3rd time I have seen them. One of my favorite bands. The sound was awful, was a little better by the last two songs "Heir Apparent" and "The Drapery Falls" but overall very disappointing.

Between The Buried And Me - Very generic, heard it all before. Liked the CD much more. Could use a new drummer.

3 - I have a couple of their CDs. They were great. Would love to see a 3 , Porcupine Tree and Opeth tour.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I actually bought the tickets just to see 3 but they went on AS the doors opened at 7 sharp, and we showed up as they were finishing their last song. Was so disappointed. They are one of my fav. bands.

Opeth's sound was atrocious out here too! I couldn't believe it. If you listen to their live cd they just put out the sound is flawless so I think I had alot higher expectations going into it.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

My legs were tired by the time Dream Theater came on..It shows hold old age has set in I wore ear plugs so I no ear fatuige. I can say Dream Theater had the best sound over the other bands but I think thats pretty typical to have the headlining band sound best..Three was great, the one drummer look like he had been picked from the Blue Man Group. The band after forgot their name not so great. Opeth, lots of refference to the devil, grrrr grrr grrr grrr, vocals not my thing but great musicianship. Dream Theater pulled off there songs really well, great mix. I must add Jordan Rudess is an amazing keyboard player truley the one one I like..


----------

